# Got Lucky



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I really didn’t have any expectations this year other than to enjoy a few days on my favorite mountain with family. This is my first year in this round of the dedicated hunter program, so I didn’t plan on killing a buck. I don’t know who was more surprised when we ran into each other on Wednesday night, me or the buck. Probably the buck.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Holy shiz man!! Congrats, that bucks a friggin stud!!


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Beautiful

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Wow! Awesome buck.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Pshhhh! I’ve seen tons of smaller deer than that before! 

Well done sir!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun!


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

Great buck, congrats


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

You seem to have a lot of "luck" while you're out hunting..... :smile:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I might need to add another hat to my "things to steal" list...

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful Buck!!!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Man, that's a great looking buck! Thanks for sharing and congrats!


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, just wow!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome!That buck definitely has the "it" factor. Well done!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Sweet buck!!


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

What a beast! Congrats


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on a great buck. Nice camera angle too.8)


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

There aren’t too many things prettier than a heavy horned typical Muley buck. Congrats!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

:shock::shockapa was right...……….. "They still make em like that". Great buck, and I'd rather be lucky than good anytime.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Great buck! Congrats!

Wow, TOP as well, ...lol


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. It was a fun experience. I can’t believe my good fortune during the past decade or so. I think it is because I’m old and fat. I sit longer in the same place than I did as a young man and when I move, it is much slower and deliberate. Whatever it is, it has been working. Probably just dumb luck.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice Buck !! congrats !


----------

